# ECS "exact fit" stainless steel lines ???s



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

I installed the ecs ss lines on my gti last weekend and I can't get the retention clip to fit in the grooves on the line where it mounts to the bracket in the knuckle. The grooves on the ecs lines are oriented at the 12 and 6 o'clock positions requiring the clip to the clip to be oriented horizontally. The clip is oriented vertically on the oem line. I can't get the clip to go on. 
These videos show what I'm dealing with. I'd really appreciate advice. 

http://youtu.be/gvzgNfl6Qts

http://youtu.be/mdy4od3I_6U

http://youtu.be/rlQ4jeWduxw

Thanks in advance


2010 GTI 4dr autobahn, APR stg2, AWE tbe, ECS sways, Vogtland springs, SS lines, Motul RBF600, Hawk HP+, tracked frequently.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Right idea in vid 2. bend the bracket or the clip a bit if you have to,


----------



## franciscomk3 (Feb 27, 2012)

so much for exact fit lol.

have you resolved your issue? also i see you track your gti! nice! any videos?


----------



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

Exactly. They're not exact fit at all. I zip tied the fitting into the bracket. I'll go back and make the clip work next weekend. 
No videos yet. I'm sloowww. Just got promoted out of the beginners groups on NASA and BMWCCA. Maybe a gopro for Christmas tho. And some stickier tires. 


2010 GTI 4dr autobahn, APR stg2, AWE tbe, ECS sways, Vogtland springs, SS lines, Motul RBF600, Hawk HP+, tracked frequently.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Once you go to stickier tires, something like NT01 or R888... you're going to need more brake. HP+ will not cut it...


----------



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow. Yikes. Hopefully they'll hold up better than the EBC reds. Tires will be on the car b4 the next hpde in feb. 


2010 GTI 4dr autobahn, APR stg2, AWE tbe, ECS sways, Vogtland springs, SS lines, Motul RBF600, Hawk HP+, tracked frequently.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

If you're driving your car to the track, take spares or track brakes. If you eat your brakes, you're going to want to be able to get home safely... or maybe even make it through a full two days. Just having gotten into group two, you'll be ok for a bit, but once you start getting faster, it'll be an issue. When you're practicing "compressing braking zones" and such, you're going to be VERY hard on your brakes. You'll be going faster, and still braking too long and not hard enough. Some of the problem will be flex. When you stand on the brakes hard with good brakes, the rubber bushings the calipers float on are not capable of holding proper geometry. Even with brass/steel bushings, which will help immensely, eventually you may exceed their capability. I couldn't make it through a whole weekend on a set of Carbotech XP12 pads in a mk4.

Bushings I was speaking of: http://www.tyrolsport.com/brakes/tyrolsport-brake-caliper-stiffening-kit-for-vw/audi/


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

KG18t said:


> Right idea in vid 2.


After reviewing your videos I did notice you will have to pull the clip out and flip it around for proper fitment for video #1 and #2

As stated above video #2 was the correct way. (Note: Clips will take some force to fully clip in) To help the removal/install process, simple had tools will do the trick.

Photo below for proper fitment:



Andy


----------



## Austrian Beauty (Dec 15, 2000)

Interesting, ECS forwarded me a link to this thread after I exchanged some e-mails with them about the same exactly problem. 

Why selling a part that should be "exact fit" when it does not properly fit. It requires modifications. Their answer was that hundreds of sets have been sold. Is it possible that hundreds were made correctly and some were not? The groove should be vertical, not horizontal. If a clip is installed horizontally, the fitting is not tight.

So, we as consumers are now installing a safety item that can not be properly installed as intended. ECS - you are taking a risk in increasing your liability. It will take just that one accident/injury/fatality that a smart attorney will be able to tie to this product under ECS brand name.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Austrian Beauty

No modifications required, if you feel you have received a faulty item or part please PM me and I will get you taken care of! :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

Andy, 
Clearly these are not "exact fit" if they don't fit like oem. Further I can put that clip in by hand in the oem position with the oem lines. For the ecs lines the clip has to be flattened and hammered into place. 
Placing the clip is The Last step of the install and no instructions are provided informing purchasers of this requirement prior to getting there. ECS's ridiculous "we'll give you a refund" line is just that as one would have to purchase another set of lines, reinstall, and rebleed the brakes. 
It's a crappy situation and you guys should change the name and/or provide a clip that works with that fitting rather than pointing frustrated purchasers to the second to last image on your product website and telling them they can have a refund if they buy a set of lines that do work properly with existing or provided hardware, redo the whole install again, send the ecs lines back, and wait 6 weeks for the refund to be processed. 


2010 GTI 4dr autobahn, APR stg2, AWE tbe, ECS sways, Vogtland springs, SS lines, Motul RBF600, Hawk HP+, Unibrace XB, tracked frequently.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

I had absolutely no problems installing these on my MKIV, which I assume is very similar. They have been on the car for 3+ years now and still look and perform flawlessly.


----------



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

dckeener said:


> I had absolutely no problems installing these on my MKIV, which I assume is very similar. They have been on the car for 3+ years now and still look and perform flawlessly.


That's great. Watch the videos for the explanation of the issues that mk6 owners have. 


2010 GTI 4dr autobahn, APR stg2, AWE tbe, ECS sways, Vogtland springs, SS lines, Motul RBF600, Hawk HP+, Unibrace XB, tracked frequently.


----------

